# Problema al instalar gentoo con la tarjeta de red [solucion]

## kronkar

Hola!

estoy recomenzando en el mundo de linux y me me gustaria instalar gentoo, se que es dificil y que no es para novatos, pero creo que sera la mejor forma de aprender de verdad un sistema operativo sin depender tanto de los sistemas graficos y configuraciones automaticas. Ademas de que me gusta sacar el 100% de rendimiento a mis equipos.

Bueno la pregunta sera de novato, pero no he conseguido encontrar solucion por google y no se me ocurre como hacerlo.

La cuestion es que tengo una tarjeta Attansic Technology Corp. el cual usa el modulo Atl1e.ko, ese modulo no aparece en los modulos disponbles para las instalaciones. He intentado hasta copiarlo en las librerias de modulos pero logicamente no me deja (supongo porque el sistema que crea es virtual)

no se si habra forma de arreglarlo, si tendre que bajarme el livecd y probar a instalarlo sin red (cosa que no me gustaria porque quiero el sistema actualizado desde el principio) o si rezar a santa tecla (jeje)

bueno supongo que a partir de ahora preguntare bastante por el foro, asi que saludos a todos!Last edited by kronkar on Wed Apr 29, 2009 9:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opotonil

Hola.

Arranca con un livecd de cualquier distribucion, ubuntu mismamente, abre una consola y sigue el handbook. Cuando vayas a compilar el kernel asegurate de habilitar el soporte para tu tarjeta, bueno y demas hardware.

Salu2.

----------

## pelelademadera

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770173

ahi hay un flaco con un problema similar.

tendrias que bootear el live cd, y compilar el modulo.

pero yo creeria que haciendo un modprobe atl1 tendria que andar la red.

tiene soporte x kernel...

----------

## kronkar

Voy a probarlo, no se me habia ocurrido jeje

muchas gracias y ya os ire contando como va la insalacion

----------

## Stolz

kronkar, cuando uses el LiveCD de otra distribución, asegúrate de que es de la misma arquitectura que la versión de Gentoo que quieres instalar, es decir, si quieres instalar la versión x86 usa un liveCD x86, si quieres instalar la versión x86_64 usa un liveCD x86_64 x86, etc

----------

## kronkar

debe ser una tarjeta no soportada por ese modulo, he probado varias veces y no ha habido forma.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> tengo una tarjeta Attansic Technology Corp. el cual usa el modulo Atl1e.ko

 

hace poco instalé gentoo en una máquina con esa hardware y el system rescue live cd lo soportaba ( soporte para este chimse está incluído sólo en versiones recientes del kernel).

http://www.sysresccd.org/Download

saluetes

----------

## kronkar

Bueno parece que la cosa va bien, aunque todavia me estoy peleando ya tengo todo lo necesario (red y los archivos descargados), ahora me da algun problemilla al intentar instalar las gentoo-sources (se queda en un paso parado y no creo que sea muy normal) pero voy a seguir probando cosas jeje

por cierto stolz cai en la trampa de usar un x86 e intentar instalar un x86_64, pero ya me he bajado otro lice cd asi que solucionado (ojala hubiera leido antes tu mensaje)

bueno como dicen en algunos telediarios... seguiremos informando

p.d. mil gracias a todos

----------

## pelelademadera

eso te iva a decir

ay 3 versiones.

Atl1.ko

Atl1e.ko y Atl1c.ko

----------

## kronkar

la version que me he bajado del autoarracable solo tenia la primera, pero bueno ya he pasado eso y estoy compilando el kernel... a ver si a la primera por lo menos inicia ^_^

----------

